#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  rb 750 r2 Microtik problemas

## newguto

Galera sou novo aqui no forum Boa noite a todos!

Gostaria de saber o seguinte eu configurei a microtik tudo certo
porem quando eu vo fazer a divisão de planos por exemplo
5mb , 10mb 15mb .... ele nao manda ao certo isso ele manda toda a conexao de uma vez 

alguem sabe o que pode ser? me falaram que eu teria que atualizar a microtik será que isso confere?

Obrigado!

----------


## newguto

Nada? ninguem consegue me ajudar?

----------


## Batmam

Usa pppoe ou hostpot ? Vc realmente tá marcando o usuário do cliente com a profile?

----------


## newguto

Isso mesmo amigo.... e to usando PPOE

----------


## Batmam

Amigo consegui postar um Print pra a gente ver como tá as configurações no user do cliente e a profile criada

----------


## newguto

> Amigo consegui postar um Print pra a gente ver como tá as configurações no user do cliente e a profile criada

----------


## Batmam

Na profile na parte do limits como tá

----------


## newguto

> Na profile na parte do limits como tá




ta assim amigo

----------


## Batmam

seu pppoe tá em cima de bridge?

----------


## Batmam

amigo, se tiver, vc vai lá em interface bridge settings set use-ip-firewall=no


aí testa e me diga aqui

----------


## newguto

Galera esse Batman é nota 10 o cara me ajudou super prestativo se alguem precisar fazer algo chama ele.... ele manja muito o cara é nota 10!! Obrigado mesmo!

----------


## ShadowRed

> Galera esse Batman é nota 10 o cara me ajudou super prestativo se alguem precisar fazer algo chama ele.... ele manja muito o cara é nota 10!! Obrigado mesmo!


O que seria de Gotham City [emoji561] sem ele [emoji51]!
Não resisti kkkkkkk

----------


## Batmam

Kkkkkkkk essa foi boa

----------


## Batmam

Möss criei esse Batmam há uns 10 anos, tentei mudar aqui, mas até hj não achei onde altera... valeu newguto

----------


## newguto

Valeu po vc é gente boa pacas se alguem precisar de algum serviço esse é o cara!!!

----------

